# Barn find pedal car!



## Antney (Aug 9, 2013)

I just found this yesterday, it says American National on the wheel but that's all I know, can't find any info on year etc.?? Any help out there?? Thanks


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 9, 2013)

Appears to be a custom built pedal car.
You can tell by the wooden bits and step plates.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, if that's a custom job it was beautifully done.  Just my opinion of course, but it looks like it may be a high end restoration of a mid-30s car done in the 70s or 80s, when a lot of these nice pedal cars were restored.  Either way, that's a great find!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 9, 2013)

Never seen a pedal car with that much detail, pretty cool.
Chris


----------



## Antney (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone have an opinion on the value of something like this?? I think it will clean up nicely, has working turn signals too...


----------



## bike (Aug 9, 2013)

*This IS an american national tandem that has*

been over restored with details- very popular in the 80s


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 9, 2013)

Antney said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the value of something like this?? I think it will clean up nicely, has working turn signals too...




They used to sell in the $10-$12k range, but as with a lot of things, today's value is kind of whatever someone will pay you for it.


----------



## Antney (Aug 9, 2013)

so, was it originally a 1935 Lincoln tandem? That's the closest thing I can find?


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just now saw your thread. I already sent you an email, refer to it. 

Chris.


----------



## Antney (Aug 11, 2013)

Cleaned the car up, she looks really nice. It still needs some work but it is what it is....thanks


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2013)

I have seen cars with wheels like that from the 70's


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2013)

It's really kool, whatever it is!


----------



## Antney (Aug 11, 2013)

The wheels are the correct style for the car but appear to be repops, it appears someone made this car what they wanted and added some custom touches. Underneath it all I guess it's still old...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a pedal car back when I owned my portrait studio, wish I still had it! it was a great prop for photos!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 12, 2013)

What it is, is a beautiful little car


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I had a pedal car back when I owned my portrait studio, wish I still had it! it was a great prop for photos!




Ill give you a free pass on this one Scott .......


----------



## Antney (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys...not sure what i'm going to do with this little car yet? Thoughts of restoring back like original or selling like it is?? I think it would be a really fun project...


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just drop it off at my place. See there, ya just won't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## EmmaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

Used to have one of these


----------

